# Plant bulbs!?!?!



## RyLuci1021 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi, I bought some bulbs from a LFS to plant in my 55 Gal aquarium a little over a month ago and planted them when I got home. As of today, they havent done anything at all. I just bought some new ones to attempt this again. Is there anything I can do to get them started in a better way then the previous attempt? Just to get tehm started, can I put them in a small container with substrate and water and try to grow them like that? 

Any help will be greatly appreciated. I love the look of live plants in my aquariums, just cant stand the look of plastic ones.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

I heard they are just hit or miss. I wouldn't buy too many packs of bulbs. For 25 or 30 bucks you could get some nice plants from people on the forum.

And thumbs up on no plastic plants, they just don't compare.


----------



## RyLuci1021 (Jul 8, 2011)

Plastic plants, to me, just make the aquarium look cheap (for lack of a better word). I hope I can get this next batch to at least grow some how.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Well good luck, I bought a pack of apons from walmart and only one grew, it took a while to sprout. About a month or so.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I bought a pack, one rotted (gross as heck), one turned into the prettiest dwarf lilly I've ever seen. It's now spread into 7 plants over the year and a half I've had it, and I've sent a few daughters to other people on here. 

If I had a second chance, I would let them sit in a separate container of water until they either started rotting (this can happen if you bury them), or sprouted. Most companies are very understanding, and will send you replacement sprouted bulbs if you show them they haven't sprouted after 30 days. 

Also, if you want other plants, the people on here are a great resource, and it's a great way to support the hobby. Also, we give you better deals (usually).


----------



## Vince (Dec 10, 2010)

I've tried bulbs 3-4 times with no luck in my tanks yet I have KOI POND OUT SIDE AND THE PLANTS DO VERY WELL, BEAUTIFUL FLOWERS SO ????????? i GAVE UP BACK TO plastic.

Sorry for the caps. Hit it by mistake.
Also do the air bubble stones add oxygen the the water ??????

Thanks


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I bought the $5 bulb pack from PetsMart a few years ago and planted all 6 bulbs. 4 turned into a hygro, a crypt, a tiger lotus (dwarf water lily), and wisteria. Those four and their offshoots populated my tanks for two or three years and many offshoots were sold and even thrown out.

So yes, you may have to deal with a mess when you start out from the bulbs that don't sprout, but in the end you'll be very happy with the money you've saved. Keep in mind; growing plants from bulbs requires a LOT of patience.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

This is just a minor detail, but since I learned the difference, it's been making me twitch when people don't notice the difference. 

This is a lotus (leaves above the water):









This is a water lilly (lilly pads on the water):


----------

